# I crossed Over To The Dark Side Today......



## YYCHM (Feb 15, 2022)

*Precision....



*

Gauge Blocks and a Sine Bar.  Thanks Don (@ducdon)!


----------



## 140mower (Feb 15, 2022)

Phew..... Thought I was going to have to buy those.  Good job saving my marriage.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 15, 2022)

This is insane.....






A good cleaning and light coating of oil and these things rung together tightly.  Amazing


----------



## DPittman (Feb 15, 2022)

140mower said:


> Phew..... Thought I was going to have to buy those.  Good job saving my marriage.


Yes good job Craig. I thought I should have bought them too but it would have been really silly to do so as I don't even know how to use them.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 15, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yes good job Craig. I thought I should have bought them too but it would have been really silly to do so as I don't even know how to use them.


Glad you said it. I was looking at them, thinking that they would be handy, probably, maybe...if I knew how to use them.


----------



## Degen (Feb 16, 2022)

Match together the number, now you have you standard dimensional reference.  Advantage besides what you have in the box you gave the various combination you can make.

Sin Bar with soacers (gauge block) lets you make a angle reference (uses the dreaded trig functions).

Now you know how to use them and their importance, sorry you are going to get in trouble with your wife now @140mower


----------



## Mcgyver (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice!  everything you touch will be to tenths.  Its like getting the key to the executive washroom


----------



## Janger (Feb 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> *Precision....
> View attachment 21097*
> 
> Gauge Blocks and a Sine Bar.  Thanks Don (@ducdon)!


Crossed over to the dark side today? I thought you were going to say wood working!


----------



## StevSmar (Feb 16, 2022)

Precision marshmallows, now that’s the dark side….


----------



## Kilohertz (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice shiny bits Craig, 100 little monoliths, just another thing I need to learn about, thanks.


----------

